# Quiz Night - 23rd May 2011 - Bidi Bondi



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

For those of you who have been here long enough, you know the drill. For the newbies, here are the details:

Date: 23rd May 2011

Venue: Bidi Bondi on Palm Jumeirah

Time: 7:30pm onwards. The quiz goes on until 10:30pm. Please be on time should you wish to grab a quick bite before the quiz begins.

Booking has been made under the name of Debbie.

For those of you who are new to this: Bidi Bondi Quiz Night is like any other pub quiz where you get to enjoy a drink, some pub grub and stimulate your brain cells too. Some people love it and some hate it. If you'd like to give it a shot, feel free to join us next week.

I'm assuming the regulars are in so I've booked 2 tables.

Look forward to seeing you there


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I should be able to come along even though having a rough schedule next week but promise this time shall probly just be me, will leave the scary gang of bikers/thug arabs at home


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi, I'll be there as always. I will be bringing a friend with me, dont think she can be described as a scary arab biker thug, but you never know, so hopefully should be ok.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

coming too


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Looks like I am going to be out for the next 3 months

Commuting to Qatar for the foreseeable.

good luck guys and hope to catch up with you all soonlane:


----------



## Ammo (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry guys, I will be in London until the end of June so won't be able to make it for the next few weeks either.


----------



## hhaider (Apr 22, 2011)

never been to a quiz night before..what kind of quiz..stimulating brain cells with a drink?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This might be very unusual... but a number of us do not tend to drink.  It tends to be more low key and not so much about drinking, even though some people will have a few beers. 

General questions, round of listening to music you have to identify, another general knowledge and a break. Then current events and double points rounds, whilst doing a picture round during these two that varies from week to week what you have to idenitfy.


----------



## Shockmo (Apr 28, 2011)

this is a good thing to do to meet expats. it's a nice casual place. it didn't work out for me but i would encourage others to give it a try.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So, we've got Jynxgirl, HarryPalmer, Cami and myself confirmed so far.

If anyone else wishes to join, please do PM me as I will be cancelling one table by tomorrow morning (if we do not have any more people signing up) and you don't want to be left alone at the bar because there's no space for you at table.


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> So, we've got Jynxgirl, HarryPalmer, Cami and myself confirmed so far.
> 
> If anyone else wishes to join, please do PM me as I will be cancelling one table by tomorrow morning (if we do not have any more people signing up) and you don't want to be left alone at the bar because there's no space for you at table.


I will be bringing a friend with me.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do not cancel the extra table yet... You never know.


----------



## Carla Grassley (May 14, 2011)

Pamela.....My husband and I are still interested in joining you for the quiz night tomorrow. Please add us to the list, please let me know if you are already booked full. Otherwise, see you there. Charles and Carla Grassley


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

I'll be there Inshallah


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

What a brilliant evening!  

We won the drinks vouchers AND we won the quiz!!

It was great seeing you all. Let's do this again next week


----------

